# database experts



## vince66 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hello guys,

in which section of  this forum can I post thread about database ?

Bye !!!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2018)

That depends on the question. Just post your question, if it's in the "wrong" place a mod or admin will move it anyway.


----------

